# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Video núi Langbiang Đà Lạt

## fptlamdong

Núi Langbiang khu du lịch với truyền thuyết về tình yêu bất tử tại thành phố ngàn hoa. Nếu bạn đi đến nơi đây và cần 1 công ty du lịch đà lạt nghĩ ngay tới Hoa Dalat Travel tại website: https://hoadalattravel.com



Nhớ chia sẻ video mình sẽ cập nhật nhiều video hot khác về *du lịch đà lạt* tại: https://hoadalattravel.com/du-lich-da-lat/ cho mọi nguời cùng xem nhé

----------

